# Classical Conversations -- Audio Restoration Engineer, MARK OBERT-THORN



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Classical Conversations with Paul Evans Robinson: Audio Restoration Engineer, MARK OBERT-THORN (2014)

Responsible for many projects with Naxos, Pristine Classical, etc.

12 minute video here:


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

The 1928/29 Stravinsky remaster is quite remarkable.
Sample is here:
https://www.pristineclassical.com/collections/artist-igor-stravinsky/products/pasc387


----------

